# Me-262 flies again in Germany



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2006)

From a guy in my aviation photographer's group:


> A milestone in German aviation history: After more than 60 years the famous Messerschmitt Me 262 made its maiden flight from German soil on April 25th, 2006! Everything went smoothly and it did two approaches into Manching. I was very happy to witness this first flight from German soil.
> 
> Its first public appearance is scheduled to be at the ILA 2006 in Berlin.



http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1036451/L/


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome. That's all I can say, really.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Yep! Would be great to see it in the UK!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2006)

It would be great to see anywhere! Gerhard takes some great shots too.


----------



## Erich (Apr 29, 2006)

well I hope Gerhard does. 

I've known about this 'rogue unknown' for some time and have waited patiently for this babe' to breeze through the Bavarian skies in fine style. Very fitting to fly off a mnodern day air force base with a colourful ww 2 history. 

Manching, a friend lives there, was noted as an important airfield for several staffeln of NJG 101 the training night Geschwader for optics/radar and noting my avatar the origins of Nachtjagdschule 1. During April/May of 45 all types of prop driven planes and Me 262 jets landed in this area and also in nearby Neubiberg to surrender . . .

E `


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2006)

Very very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2006)

Flying Me 262 it's .......... excellent.


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2006)

Excellent.

evangilder you lucky sun of a gun, you are a member of airliners.net  

Henk


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 30, 2006)

Great plane..

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2006)

could've chosen a better paint scheme


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

Henk said:


> Excellent.
> 
> evangilder you lucky sun of a gun, you are a member of airliners.net
> 
> Henk



Nope, not airliners.net. I have pics up on their sister site, but airliners.net is too picky with their criteria on submissions. I am a member of Fencecheck and ISAP (Int'l Society of Aviation Photographers).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 1, 2006)

Whoa, As eric cartman from South Park would say, Sweeeeeeeeeeeet. 
Speaking of jets, last summer when i was at the air muesuem in Duxford England my family and I witnessed a F86 Sabre flying over us, performing loop de loops. It was cool.


----------



## Erich (May 1, 2006)

geezo I remember F-86's after the Korean conflict flying in the skies of south Cali. Man I'm old . . . .


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2006)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Whoa, As eric cartman from South Park would say, Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.
> Speaking of jets, last summer when i was at the air muesuem in Duxford England my family and I witnessed a F86 Sabre flying over us, performing loop de loops. It was cool.



At the Chino 2005 airshow, I saw an F86 and MiG-15 chase each other around the skies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2006)

Wow great stuff. That is a great thing to hear.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> At the Chino 2005 airshow, I saw an F86 and MiG-15 chase each other around the skies.


Cool


----------



## elmilitaro (May 2, 2006)

nice.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> At the Chino 2005 airshow, I saw an F86 and MiG-15 chase each other around the skies.



The best part is that you are going to get to see it again in 18 days! Yippee!


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2006)

A vid of a restored Me 262 taking off and doing a flypast from the SimHQ forum

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9204328304330343657&q=messerschmitt

Theres a better clip from the same thread by JG53Harti

http://www.simhq.com/simhq3/sims/boards/bbs/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=144;t=005021


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2006)

cool


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 1, 2006)

good post,

sunny


----------



## Neilster (Jul 5, 2006)

You guys do know it's not restored?

It's Tango Tango.

STORMBIRDS.COM - Luftwaffe Resources

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Erich (Jul 5, 2006)

there is a firm in Washington producing Me 262's for sale actually with 5-6 on commission the first was the ugly two seater painted up in bogus JG 7 colours. The Manching, Germany 262 is a total seperate endevour produced in Germany for the Germans ............ to control the world !!!!!, how about snoting on Kim short dong the I in N. Korea ?


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

No Erich, it was build in the US and then shipped to Germany and it was also given a real Messerschmitt cereal number my the Messerschmitt company. In the World Airnews I read that they had problems to get it out of the US because the US government had problems with the fake 30 cal in the nose of the Me-262 and saw the aircraft still as a object of war and thus had problems at customs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Neilster said:


> You guys do know it's not restored?
> 
> It's Tango Tango.
> 
> ...



No Tango Tango flew at the ILA in Berlin last month. The one that this thread was started about was a different aircraft that flew in Germany in April.

Tango Tango was the first Me-262 to fly over Berlin since WW2 and this was at the ILA 2006 which I have started a thread about when the ILA was happening here in Germany. You may check it out, there are photos and such not in the thread.


----------



## Neilster (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool, sorry.

So did this one use original engines?

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## ScotWare (Jul 10, 2006)

No these replicas are using GE J85's buried inside aluminum Jumo castings. I was able to tour the shop in everett last April, way cool! No pictures allowed as someone sold some to one of the aviation rags  Anybody got a spare 2 million and a couple of J85's lying around? I have a use for them!!!


----------



## Neilster (Jul 12, 2006)

Even this one? Apparently it's not one of the US built ones. The reason I asked is because of the extremely temperamental nature of the Jumo 004s originally used.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

No they do not use Jumo 004s in any of the ones being built now.


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2006)

It is to dangerous and the engine they have now is great and works just as good. 

Sorry Adler I thought other wise.


----------

